# Why do YOU shoot 3d?



## CMBTDIVER (Oct 28, 2009)

My fellow ATers,
I am not sure if this should be asked in the form of a poll or just left for discussion. After reading the earlier post regarding rule changes, I tried to remember why I shoot 3d anymore. It started out being to prepare for deer season, but soon gave way to my competitive behavior. I have fun no matter what the reason and since I can finally win at the local level and finish (not dead last) at the bigger shoots, I have decided to move to the open class. Hopefully, in due time I can win a shiny new medal! Nowadays however, I enjoy taking my son and instilling the values of a good person in him. Whatever your reason, have fun, introduce someone new to the sport, and take comfort knowing that cheaters will get their dues someday.

Bound by Honor,
CMBTDIVER


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

I began 3-d shooting to prepare for deer season. Then i found the competitive side of archery and enjoyed challenging myself. I took a break from shooting and began back slowly. When my daughter was born i just shot locally,now that she is 5 I have begun to travel a little more with 2012 my most attended big shoots in a long while. Why do I do it now, well I enjoy shooting my bow. I still have some competitive juices left in my 43 yr old body. I have meet some really nice and wonderful people shooting archery and enjoy seeing them at shoots. I just think the sport of archery is a good discipline for anybody to enjoy.


----------



## Hilgy1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Its fun. I take my kids and their friends out shooting 3D. Great way to spend some time together. Love the challenge and love seeing the boys face when they hit that 12 ring. We have a lot of local club shoots around where I live and there is rarely a wait between targets. I hear of some shoots taking 3-4 hours to shoot 20 arrows. Here most shoots are 28 targets and for the most part it takes about 2 hours. Meeting people in the other clubs and talking about archery with my kids......I look forward to each time we go out. Now they like to shoot spot and Archery is really a year around activity for us. Mainly, we just love to shoot our bows!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

I just think its alot of fun and relaxing. Plus I like to challenge myself


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Compitition and challenging to go shoot amoung your friends and fellow archers.

For me its the challenge of trying to be the best.

It like any other sport I try to challenge myself to be the best I can.

DB


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

It's just plain fun!! 

Really though, I enjoy competing. It's the challenge to make myself a better shot and the people you meet along the way!


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I just like shooting 3D I like it at a local level and as the year progress I like shooting at a state level.I shoot a couple big shoots a year.This year Redding Have not been there in a few years and the Bend super shoot and the oregon state 3d championship.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Shooting 3D is very enjoyable and is a great way to get out and enjoy the friendship of other shooters along with the challenging aspect of your own abilities and competing against others. It is also great way to blow wads of money on toys you don't really need but just got to have in hopes of improving your game.


----------



## lancerman60 (Dec 31, 2008)

For me, it's definitely the challenge. Challenging myself to perform my best. I have never once set out in the morning to win a medal, (haven't won many either) but have tried every time to beat my last score. Much like golf, (for me anyways) 3D challenges me to try and get all of the practice, equipment, and mental game working together to actually compete. Not to mention the fact that knowing you're 'on' your game really helps your confidence once you're up in the tree stand in the fall. Even on a bad day of 3D (score wise), it's still a great walk through the bush.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Because I stink at fishing...


----------



## CMBTDIVER (Oct 28, 2009)

Outback Man said:


> Because I stink at fishing...


By far the best answer!


----------



## t bone (Oct 27, 2006)

Boys night out:beer:
Sent from Galaxy SIII


----------



## BMXRider2011 (Oct 21, 2011)

Have fun and see guys I only see once a week


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

Unknown distances, incline and decline, different targets.... And a fun morning in the woods with the boys.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Started into it to prepare for hunting and that's still a part of it since I use most of the same equipment I hunt with (no bow quiver or broadheads when I shoot 3D). But it's developed into something I might actually like better than hunting. It's fun, you meet new people and usually make new friends, you get to enjoy the outdoors and see some new terrain when you go shoot a new range and it extends the archery season from just a few months of hunting season into a whole year deal.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

unfortunately I'm decent at fishing LOL it sometimes gets in the way of 3D. I am a competition junkie but as you said I have fun no matter if its 3d, hunting, paper whatever. 1st got involved with the leagues with my son anmd we enjoyed several years of it.. Unfortuantely he's lost interest.


----------



## pit adder (Nov 7, 2012)

friends ,fun ,and FOOD !!!!!!!AND GET TO MEET GREAT FOLKS !


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Shooting 3D gives both my wife and I an "outing" to do something together, that we both love. It gives us a chance to get out of the house, get excercise and fresh air, have fun, be competitive, and meet new people. It's amazing how many new people we have met in archery, that actually have become a part of our daily lives.


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

I started 3D to prepare for deer hunting. I quickly found out the comraderie alone is a good enough reason.


----------



## BMXRider2011 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes it is


----------



## chromes-z7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Supermag1 said:


> Started into it to prepare for hunting and that's still a part of it since I use most of the same equipment I hunt with (no bow quiver or broadheads when I shoot 3D). But it's developed into something I might actually like better than hunting. It's fun, you meet new people and usually make new friends, you get to enjoy the outdoors and see some new terrain when you go shoot a new range and it extends the archery season from just a few months of hunting season into a whole year deal.


Exactly what I was thinking. I did it for hunting, Now I have all the fancy equipment to compete with the best. I actually like 3D better than hunting :behindsof


----------



## VAN DAM (Feb 16, 2010)

I needed something to blow all my money on when it's not hunting season. 
But seriously it's the competition that I cant get enough of...shooting tournaments is like crack to me


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

To Prep for the Hunt. Good challenge for me.

I don't even worry about winning, I can't beat a pencil or Range finding binoculars so I just go to improve my marksmanship.

The last event? The guy who won it was 60 points above 2nd place while the best archers shot mid 330's. Can you say "Not"?

Like Obama... crook.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Have loads of fun (make it I have to), meet new people and like the challenge of the target. If I do good, okay. If don't do good, not no worries if I had fun.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Started out as practice for humting, then a way to one up my buddies. Now,my wife and kids enjoy shooting so its become family fun. Oh and still a chance to one up my buddies!


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

for the competition, practice before hunting and the challenge.


----------



## johncraddock445 (Aug 7, 2012)

Loads of fun, some of the most humble people you will ever have the pleasure of meeting... and the challenge! I have found that most of my enjoyment comes from the mental side of the game... I love being able to push myself and improve each and every round (most of the time  ) There is no one else to blame for the 5's or even 8's but no one else to praise for the 10's and 11's...


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I am a 3D god and people need to see me perform.................


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I look forward to getting off work and going to the indoor range every day and I have always enjoyed competing at sports and 3d and indoor fits right in. I have also been making friends that I would have never made if I wasn't going to 3d shoots, I spent at least 20 weekends with dshort last year traveling around missouri and to metropolis and the classic. I didn't even spend that much time with my wife.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> I am a 3D god and people need to see me perform.................


and you are the only one that can walk under a deer target with out bending over


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

For the practice, it's a lot of fun and it's the only place I've been able to find dinosaurs to shoot in the last couple thousand years


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> *and *you are the only one that can walk under a deer target with out bending over


exactly!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i shoot 3d cause its cheaper than those little blue pills which leads to the only other exercise i enjoy.


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

I shoot 3D because arrows are cheaper than bullets, foam deer are not messy to gut, exercise and because I have met a ton of lifetime friends that have similar values and are fun to be around.


----------



## Tonto79 (Feb 13, 2011)

I started in 3D only a couple of years ago, most of you guys on AT forum helped me get ready for it by answering a bunch of newbie questions hahaha. The main reason I do it is to spend time with my dad. He's a diabetic and was diagnosed with liver cancer, and was told that he wouldn't make another year. By Divine intervention, the doctors were able to locate a donor, and he successfully had the surgery. That whole ordeal put it into perspective for me, now I cherish every minute I get to spend with him because I knew I was taking for granted the time that he was here before the surgery. We don't always bring home trophies, but man do we have some laughs and those are worth more to me than any shiny object on my mantle.


----------



## christop (Dec 5, 2004)

To become a millionaire!!!!!!


----------



## Bushwacked (Apr 6, 2012)

I just enjoy shooting bows and being outside.


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

3D to me is the best of both worlds. It's great competition plus its great practice for bow hunting. It helps with judging yardage and dealing with shots under pressure.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> I am a 3D god and people need to see me perform.................


:teeth: Best answer yet!!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## strothershooter (Feb 9, 2011)

I just love the sport of archery. I hunt in winter and spring also shooting spots Then when there is not many game to take during the summer i shoot 3-d because I love shooting!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

ahcnc said:


> :teeth: Best answer yet!!!!!! LOL!!!


What you laughing at Willis? lain:


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

BECAUSE I USALLY DON'T HAVE TO BUY THE HOTDOGS ....:shade:


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> What you laughing at Willis? lain:


Man...I just know you would fit in with my band of Gypsies!!!!! We need to meet and shoot sometime!!!!!!:shade:


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

I shoot to keep myself from becoming a millionaire and boy is it ever working.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

I can honestly say, I happened into archery by accident. I joined a lease with a group of guys, and they just happen to throw a 3D tournament on one of the guys land just before season started. Little did I know, that this was actually a 80+ person shoot, and decided to just see how I would do even through I knew nothing about 3D targets. Well needless to say, an 18yr old kid, in his first ever archery shoot won it. I feel in love with the competitive side of the sport, and the fact is that you have no one else to fall back on besides yourself. Its the idea of if you fail to execute correctly, then everything fails to execute correctly.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

to switch it up from punching paper, keeps me focused on foam and paper that way. I dont get bored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CMBTDIVER (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm glad to see that is ATers can keep a thread from becoming negative. I have enjoyed reading the posts.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

ahcnc said:


> Man...I just know you would fit in with my band of Gypsies!!!!! We need to meet and shoot sometime!!!!!!:shade:


At one time I used to travel to CaroWhiner land for OBT barn burnings. Rumor has it the barn was renamed "KStig's House of fun". On occasion a group of Virginia Gentlemen would give free archery "training" sessions in CaroWhiner land....CaroWhiners called it "tournaments" but there wasn't any competition. Some good did come from it as now there is a modest level of archery competency in the land of 'Whiners. 
:becky:


----------



## victor001 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ever since I was a little guy I wanted to take my bow everytime we went to the zoo . This is as close as I can get LOL.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

To see if anyone with a open mind will ever grow the sport and really see what it could become! This is 2013 not 1995 correct?


----------



## mathewsdad (Apr 26, 2012)

To keep the ego in check


----------



## justin120197 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just a bunch of fun. The challenge the jokes and the competition.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

because i love it!!!!! just ask my wife :smile:


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

cenochs said:


> To see if anyone with a open mind will ever grow the sport and really see what it could become! This is 2013 not 1995 correct?


In 1995 3D archery was the fastest growing shooting sport in the world. It was a lot bigger than its is now.I remember going to club shoots and having 200 people I go to the same shoots to day and there are between 60 and 80 shooters on a good day.


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

R and R


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

simple answer.. Its the most fun form of shooting IMO. Most of them are done i groups of your choosing and they always have the most challenging shots! ALso not knowing what the next shot will be until you get to it is simply awesome!!


----------

